# Bolt Vox No Multi-Room Support - Can't transfer from other Tivo



## spidermojo1 (Nov 6, 2017)

I just confirmed with Support that the new Tivo Bolt Vox doesn't have multi-room support. So when you go to the Devices menu you won't see anything there. Thus you can't transfer recordings from other boxes. 

Not only do they not support it but they don't have an ETA on if or when they will.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

You can see other DVRs (series 4 and up) and stream from them and you can also transfer shows using tivo online to hydra DVRs.


----------



## spidermojo1 (Nov 6, 2017)

I can see my Bolt from my series 3 but not vise versa. I was told that this is the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

spidermojo1 said:


> I can see my Bolt from my series 3 but not vise versa. I was told that this is the way it is supposed to be.


Unfortunately that appears to be correct. If your other TiVo was a Premiere, Roamio, or Bolt, you would see it and be able to stream shows from it, but you can not stream from Series 3 TiVos so it does not show up. Also can not use TiVo Online to do any transferring with Series 3 units.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Unfortunately that appears to be correct. If your other TiVo was a Premiere, Roamio, or Bolt, you would see it and be able to stream shows from it, but you can not stream from Series 3 TiVos so it does not show up. Also can not use TiVo Online to do any transferring with Series 3 units.


Ahh, didn't realize it was limited, I don't have any series 3, just roamio and bolt.


----------



## spidermojo1 (Nov 6, 2017)

The strange thing is that the Series 3 can see and transfer from the Bolt. You would think that the newer devices would be backwards compatible and that the older devices would not be forward compatible.

What's pissing me off is that there is no way I have found to transfer recordings to the Bolt. Can you transfer from your computer? pyTivo?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

spidermojo1 said:


> The strange thing is that the Series 3 can see and transfer from the Bolt. You would think that the newer devices would be backwards compatible and that the older devices would not be forward compatible.
> 
> What's pissing me off is that there is no way I have found to transfer recordings to the Bolt. Can you transfer from your computer? pyTivo?


So far the only current way to transfer shows to a Roamio or Bolt running Hydra is via TiVo OnLine, which means the shows have to be coming from another unit that works with TiVo OnLine. Nothing works PC to Hydra or Series 3 to Hydra. As you have found shows can be transferred off units running Hydra without any real issues.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

spidermojo1 said:


> I just confirmed with Support that the new Tivo Bolt Vox doesn't have multi-room support. So when you go to the Devices menu you won't see anything there. Thus you can't transfer recordings from other boxes.
> 
> Not only do they not support it but they don't have an ETA on if or when they will.


I can see what's on my other TIVO (new Bolt 3tb vox, older high end roameo, now both on Hydra) in either direction. I can stream from, say, the Roameo, to the Bolt. But the copy or transfer 'button' is missing on both ends. How could they leave that out? And why do the script readers in India lie about this through their teeth? Oh I know, they're script readers. They are odd. They have little accent, very poor phone audio, and next to no actual understanding of what we are saying or they are saying. The supervisors do speak a bit more English. And they lie to. When did TIVO tech support get this bad?


----------

